# William Webster (books on Roman Catholic church and it's doctrine)



## Mayflower (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone of you ever read books from William Webster? I know that he was an (ex)Catholic before, who writes now books against the RCC and it's doctrine. Are they good to read ?


Some books i saw where :
-Saving Faith: How Does Rome Define It?
-The Matthew 16 Controversy: Peter and the Rock
-The Church of Rome at the Bar of History
-Salvation: The Bible & Roman Catholicism
-Roman Catholic Tradition: Claims and Contradictions


----------



## Scott (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't know about his books but I have personally found this very helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Does anyone of you ever read books from William Webster? I know that he was an (ex)Catholic before, who writes now books against the RCC and it's doctrine. Are they good to read ?
> 
> 
> ...



I have not read the others but _The Church of Rome at the Bar of History_ is quite good.


----------



## rgrove (Sep 16, 2005)

I second Andrew's recommendation. Excellent book. Everything is ver well documented. 

You don't have the "Holy Scripture" series that Webster did with Pastor David T. King (who posts here as DTK) is also very good.

[Edited on 9-16-2005 by rgrove]


----------



## Scot (Sep 16, 2005)

I have "Salvation, The Bible and Roman Catholicism" and "The Christian: Following Christ as Lord." I think that they're both very good.


----------

